# Supreme mini dh



## lexii (20. September 2011)

brauche dringend einen technischen rat.habe mir letztens aus dem forum einen supreme mini dh rahmen gekauft.rahmen ist top in ordnung.
jetzthabe ich ein hinterrad,sun ringle jumping-flea und sun felge,135x12 eingebaut.alles wunderbar bis dahin.scheibe läuft sauber durch den bremssattel,aber irgendwie läuft das laufrad ausser der mitte.
wer kennt sich damit aus?was kann das sein?liegt es vieleicht an der nabe?


----------



## hollowtech2 (21. September 2011)

Schwierig zu beurteilen, von hier aus. Könntest Du mal ein Foto einstellen? Evtl.
ist das LR einfach auch nur außermittig zentriert.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexii (21. September 2011)

servus hollowtech.deine vermutung war genau richtig.habe das rad heute wieder zu meinem einspeicher gebracht,er muss nacharbeiten.
da sieht man wieder mal,das auch einem profi mal ein fehler unterlaufen kann.vielen dank für den rat.


----------



## lexii (28. November 2011)

hallo leute.ich würde gern das set-up meines bikes etwas verfeinern.zur zeit fahre ich einen marzocchi roco wc dämpfer,200mm einbaumaß,feder 550x2.25.als gabel habe ich eine marzocchi 55 mit 140-160mm federweg gewählt.
meine frage an euch ,welchen dämpfer oder welche feder würdet ihr als option zum  verbauten dämpfer vorschlagen.bei einem fahrergewicht von 60kg.gruß.


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. November 2011)

Hallo lexii,

da empfiehlt sich eine 350er, max. 400er Feder, damit Du den Dämpfer mit
Deinen 60kg auch über den vollen Hubweg ans Arbeiten bekommst.

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## lexii (29. November 2011)

servus ralf.danke für deinen rat.bin damit jetzt schon einen schritt weiter.gruß frank.


----------



## mtb4life (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi ich bräuchte auch mal Hilfe bei meinem Mini DH 2009
Ich Wiege 95kg und suche eine passende Feder?! Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. Januar 2013)

Das kann man so nicht sagen. Als Anhaltspunkt würden wir eine 400er empfehlen - 
allerdings kennen wir Deinen Fahrstil und Deine Vorlieben beim Fahrwerk (eher hart / weich) nicht, so daß die genannten 400 nur als Anhaltspunkt dienen können.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mtb4life (26. Juni 2013)

Bräuchte nochmal Hilfe
Weiß jemand wie schwer die Laufräder von 2010 waren?
Die weißen OEMs aus dem Orangenem Mini DH


----------

